#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Responsável Técnico

## dfherba

Ofereço me como responsável técnico, junto ao CREA para provedores de Internet, meu registro do CREA é de RJ e possuo visto nos estados de MG, ES e SP.
Segue meus contatos:

(21) 98755-5111 
(celular e whatsapp)

[email protected]

----------

